# Perspektives Gitter erstellen - Wie?



## DieMucke (12. Februar 2004)

*Illustrator 10: Gitter erstellen - Wie?*

Ich möchte gerne ein perspektives Gitter mit Hilfe von Illustrator erstellen. Also, nach hinten hin kleiner werdend.

Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben?

Vielen Dank!

Astrid


----------



## josDesign (16. Februar 2004)

Mit welcher Version arbeitest du?

Ich habe in der CS-Version herausgefunden das es da dieses 3D-Werkzeug gibt unter den Effekten (Filtern)


----------



## DieMucke (16. Februar 2004)

Ich arbeite mit Illustrator 10.0. Finde so spontan keine 3D Werkzeuge. Schreib mir doch mal genau, wo die bei dir zu finden sind.


----------

